# sms alarmierung



## Anonymous (13 Januar 2004)

Hallo zusammen hat jemand von euch Erfahrungen mit Alarmboxen gesammelt ?
Es sollen auf 6 Digitaleingängen 6 verschiedene SMS Meldungen hinterlegt werden die dann jeweils an eine Personengruppe von ca.8 Personen gesendet werden.
Ich habe schon mal gegoogelt und auch ein paar gute Dinge gefunden.
Ich weiß nicht ob ich hier im richtigen Bereich gelandet bin aber vielleicht kann mir einer von euch da zwecks Kaufberatung weiterhelfen.

mfg holle


----------



## andre (14 Januar 2004)

Hallo,
ich habe das mal vor längerem mit einer S7-200 und dem Modemmodul EM241 realisiert. Die S7-200 hat gleich genügend Eingänge zur Verfügung und es funktioniert bis heute problemlos. Allerdings benötigt das Modem einen analogen Telefonanschluss.


----------



## Anonymous (14 Januar 2004)

kann man dort denn auch mehrere Alarmierungsgruppen anwählen
oder muß das modem für jede einzelne SMS die verschickt werden soll
neu wählen
mfg holle


----------



## Balou (14 Januar 2004)

*Wählgerät*

Diew sache mit den SMS ist eins das andere ist das es manchmal vorkommt das die SMS ziemlich lange unterwegs ist was gerade bei Störungen Problematisch sein kann (Reaktionszeit).
Wir benutzen Wählgeräte die die Betroffenen Handys Anrufen und eine Abgeschpeicherte Mitteilung abspielen. 

MfG
Balou


----------



## andre (18 Januar 2004)

Hallo,
was meinst Du mit Alarmierungsgruppen?
Da jeder Teilnehmer eine andere Handy-Nr. hat, muß folglich die SMS an verschiedene Nr. verschickt werden. Das heißt, neu wählen bei mehreren Teilnehmern.
Mit langen SMS-Laufzeiten hatten wir noch keine Probleme.


----------



## Anonymous (20 Januar 2004)

Also mit den Wählgeräten das hört sich ja gut an.Ich glaube das ich mich in dieser Richtung mal etwas weiter informieren muß.
Mit den Laufzeiten das kann natürlich zb. Sylvester zum Problem werden ich hatte dieses Jahr Sylvester ne viertel stunde kein Netz.Alles total überlastet


----------



## Anonymous (23 Januar 2004)

Ich würde mal bei GfT auf der Seite schauen. Mit dem FWM1 hat man die Moglichkeit bis zu 12 Meldungen als Betriebs oder Störmeldungen einzulesen. Zusätzlich kann man noch 4 Digitalausgänge ansteuern (z.B. für Quitt. ) Die Meldungen kann man dann über das Analoge Telefonnetz oder direkt mit einer GSM Variante an verschiede Personengruppen, Faxe, und Rechner schicken. Zusätzlich kann man sich extern einwählen.

MfG Mario


----------

